# syrian had her babies



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

woooo hooooo, 
my syrian hamster had her second litter of babies last night. havent seen them yet but believe all is well, mum came out earlier and had some crickets and mealworms off me. going to give her some baby food later to give her some energy back. 

wish i could have a peak lol but shall wait the 10 days as i did last time 



any advice on tips would be appreciated 
thanks


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

congrats cant wait to see the picks


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

awww yay!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats great, i hope Mum and babies are all ok. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

mums doing really well, havnt seen her too much which sjows shes looking after them well. 

heard the little ones this morning, was sooooooo cute 
mum had some fresh veg and baby food last night which she cleaned up straight away so oviously was appreciated lol 

will deff put some pics up when babies are seen 

ive uploaded some pictures of mum and dad (mum black and white-day before birth of babies)(dad-long haired cream) 

i have also uploaded pictures of my other expecting dwarf hamster (but who is not due for another 2 weeks)


----------



## Rachh (Jun 24, 2009)

ohh i do love syrians!!
cant wait to see the babies  Xx


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

had the first peak at the babies today to see that all was well and healthy, and shes got 6 little pink babies that are all looking really healthy and moving around ( a little ) 

cant wait till their bigger now, will take some pics the next time i hav a look


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

since my last post i have checked on the babies 3 times and when i had a look today i realised that one of them is VERY small and has a cut on his/her back, the other one that i seen is very healthy and seems fine. 

but then i realised that i couldnt find the other 4 (wether they were hiding or she had killed them im not sure, but i didnt want to disturbed then nest too much so i gave up trying to fine them. 

here are pics of the two that i did see. 

the first two pics are the healthy fat baby 

and the rest are the skinny one with a cut on the back (you can see it by a yellow marking on him/her) 

if anyone can give some advice on wether i should keep checking on them or wether to just leave them alone please do. 

i feel that i should keep checking as im not positive the skinny baby is going to survive and i would also like to know if the other babies are still there 

i find it unusual for her to have killed 4 but left the remaining 2 (if she has killed them) 

also as she was brilliant with the first litter she had and she didnt even harm any of them. 

plz help as im sooooooo worrid bout them and i dont want her to be stressed. 

thanks


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Well done on the babies.
I'm sorry I can't give any advice though.
I've had 3 litters and nothing like that has ever happened.
I hope someone will be along soon and help you further.
Good luck 
x


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

bad news !!! 

the skinny baby with the cut on the back has died. he/her was extremly dehydrated and underweight 

the bigger one is also dehydrated and there was deffinetly NO other babies in the nest 

sooooooooo i removed the remaining baby and have decided to try and rear it myself. 
it has had some warm sms baby first milk (NOT cows milk) and is now in a small tub placed in a soak on a heat mat. 

can anyone give me some advice PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

p.s. it is only 1 week old today


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I think you probably should've left them alone, Hamsters I think are very protective and if they smell anything odd on their babies they will kill them. It's probably best to leave them next time until they're ready to come out.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well its her second litter and she was fine the first time, so i must admit i did go in the nest slightly earlier this time, but i think it may have been the noise in my room this time as my silly boyfriend kept forgetting she had babies again. 

i would have left the baby in if it wasnt for it being soooooo dehydrated and the other one being dead, i believed she wasnt feeding him. so will see how it goes hand rearering this lil guy


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

First time was probably a one off. If one of them dies for whatever reason, she'll probably eat it so you shouldn't have to bother the nest. It's always safest to wait until they're ready to come out of their own accord so there's no chance of the mum feeling that her babies are threatened.

Good luck with the little guy!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I was advised with Spike not to touch the babies or disturb the nest till they have their eyes opened, she is a Campbells though so I'm not sure if its the same with Syrians.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

well its turned out this way and hopefully this guy will do ok. 

if i breed from her again i will most deff leave them be the next time till they are at least 10 days old 

i feel as though it all my help and i felt that it was least thing i could do (try and hand rearer the baby)


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> bad news !!!
> 
> the skinny baby with the cut on the back has died. he/her was extremly dehydrated and underweight
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that...

When my ham had babies (years ago) she turned on the babies at around 2 weeks ish..

I had to remove them all and hand rear them.. Sadly one of them died but the other were all perfectly healthy..

I gave them bits of weetabix soaked in milk.. Or a bit of bread in milk is ok too...

Make sure you keep him nice and warm (not too warm though)

He should be fine but its a bit of a pain checking on them every hour like i had to (day and night)

If you need anymore advice them PM me...

Hope all is well


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thats great advice for when hes 2 weeks old but hes only 8 days atm so its lactol milk or now 

he seems a lot better compared to last night now


----------

